# Berechnung Einspeiseleistung Schaltschrank



## Andi67 (1 August 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,
Wie berechnet ihr die Einspeiseleistung eines Schaltschranks? Welche Ströme nehmt ihr (Reservefaktor...)? Wo tragt ihr die Leistung im Schaltplan ein?
Danke Gruß Andi67


----------



## winnman (1 August 2011)

Hallo Andi,

von den bekannten, da Projektierten Antrieben, . . . hast du ja die Leistung / Strom, bei Reserveplätzen lässt sich das auch gut schätzden.

Die Ströme pro Phase zusammenzählen. Ev. Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor berücksichtigen.

Fertig.

Ströme / Leistungen bei den einzelnen Verbrauchern.

Bei der Anspeisung die Notwendige Vorsicherung und den Anschlussquerschnitt.
Ev. noch Hinweis dass bei langen Leitungen entsprechende größere Querschnitte erforderlich sind (und dann auch entsprechende Klemmen vorsehen).
Die Leistung würde ich bei der Anspeisung nicht extra Angeben, sowas kommt aufs Typenschild bzw. auf ein Deckblatt, . . .


----------



## Air-Wastl (15 August 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Ev. noch Hinweis dass bei langen Leitungen entsprechende größere Querschnitte erforderlich sind (und dann auch entsprechende Klemmen vorsehen).


 
Und auf Häufung achten, ist nicht unerheblich! Was so 20-30 Leitungen in
einem Bündel anrichten ist auch nicht ohne!

Gruß


----------



## -V- (15 August 2011)

Andi67 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> Wie berechnet ihr die Einspeiseleistung eines Schaltschranks? Welche Ströme nehmt ihr (Reservefaktor...)? Wo tragt ihr die Leistung im Schaltplan ein?
> Danke Gruß Andi67



Um welche Art von Schaltschrank handelt es sich?

Maschinensteuerung oder Verteilung?


----------



## ChristianVogel (1 September 2011)

Hallo Andi, 

also ich rechne mir manuell die Leistungen der Module zusammen, die zeitgleich in Betrieb sein können +20%. 
Ein Beispiel, ich habe 10 Pumpen mit je 2kW, es können aber nur 5 Stück gleichzeitig an sein, weil die meinetwegen gegeneinander elektrisch verriegelt sind, das wären 10kW, dazu noch ein bisschen Peripherie und Kleinkram, dann komme ich zum Beispiel auf 12kW, dazu noch +20% Reserve: Ich gebe an 14,5kW 
Angeben werde ich diese Funktion bisher nur auf dem Typenschild am Schaltschrank, bzw. an der Maschine.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian Vogel
Vogel Automation
Gartenstraße 8
76684 Östringen
Tel.: +49(0)7253-924-561
Fax: +49(0)7253-924-562
http://www.vogel-automation.de


----------

